# اصدار موجات ميكروويف



## NewSomeBody (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,

اريد اصدار موجات ميكروويف بين النطاق 300 ميجا الى 3000 ميجا
مع التحكم فى التردد وتغييره
فأي الصمامات استعمل ؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يناير 2012)

أخى
من الصعب الحصول على صمامات الآن وهذه شركة متخصصة فى تصنيع مولدات تردد عالى تصل إلى 7 جيجا هرتز
http://www.minicircuits.com/products/Yoni_Oscillators.shtml
المشكلة ستكون فى تكبير القدرة لإحتيجها لترانزيستورات قدرة خاصة وهى غالية قد يصل ثمن الواحد 100 دولار أو اكثر و الدوائر دقيقة لتقنية الميكرو ويف


----------



## NewSomeBody (22 يناير 2012)

أشكرك جدا مهندس ماجد
وفعلا النخيلي ومؤسسة مأمون مش موجود عندهم حاليا
ولكن لو قدرت احصل عليهم فأي الصمامات افضل ؟

وعند التردد من 300 ميجا الى 3000 ميجا
اى ثنائيات الشوتكي الخاصة بهم ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2012)

أخى
الثنائيات ليست لتوليد أى ترددات لديك الترانزيستور 2sc2570a يعمل على الترددات حتى 5 جيجا لكن الفكرة كيف تولد ترددات من 300 إلى 3000 ميجا فالتقنيات مختلفة


----------



## NewSomeBody (23 يناير 2012)

ثنائيات شوتكي سأستخدمها فى استقبال وتحليل موجة الميكروويف
فكنت اريد ان اعرف اى الثنائيات تناسب هذا التردد المستخدم

الشائع ان صمام الكلايسترون ينتج موجات فى نطاق 5 جيجا الى 50 جيجا
بعكس الماجنترون الذي يستطيع اصدار موجات اقل من 5 جيجا
وايضا يوجد الترانزستورات
ولكن ايهم يمكنني من تغيير التردد المستخدم والتحكم به


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2012)

كل ما ذكرت يمكنه توليد ترددات من 300 ميجا إلى 3 جيجا لكن الصمامات تعتمد على الفجوات الرنانة Resonant Cavities وهذه من الصعب تغييرها على هذا المدى كما أنها ستكون كبيرة الحجم عند 300 ميجا
الترانزيستورات فقط هى ما يمكن تغيير تردده على هذا النطاق و الموقع المذكور لديه وحدات جاهزة فى حجم ال IC و تغير التردد بتغير الجهد مثل تيونر التليفزيون أو الدش


----------



## NewSomeBody (23 يناير 2012)

الف شكر مهندس ماجد
سأري فى الموقع اى الترانزستورات تناسبني واعرضها عليك
ولكن طاقة الموجة الصادرة من الترانزيستور هل ستكون كبيرة مثل الماجنترون ام اقل مثل الكلايسترون؟


ولماذا الكثير من المواقع تضيف فى شرحها موجات ترددها اقل من 300 ميجاهيرتز الى نطاق موجات الميكروويف
فموجات الميكروويف ترددها يبدأ من 300 ميجا فهل هذه المواقع اخطأت ام انها تضيف هذه الترددات بحسب طاقتها الكبيرة التى تدخل فى نطاق طاقة موجات الميكروويف ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2012)

اخى
المواقع تكتب ما تشاء لكن المواقع العلمية الموثوقه تلتزم بالحدود
الموقع الذى ذكرته كما سبق لى أن قلت يعطى فقط لمولد لكن نادرا ما تستخدم الترانزيستورات كمولد طاقة فى هذه الترددات
وحدات الأقمار والرادار التى تعاملت معها تولد الترددات ثم تكبر القدرة فى مراحل تالية
الماجنيترون هو الذى يستطيع توليد طاقة عند ترددات ميكروويف لكن توليفه يكون لنطاق محدود نظرا لتركيبه


----------



## NewSomeBody (23 يناير 2012)

لا اقصد انتاج طاقة كصمام الماجنترون
بل اقصد ان هذه الترانزيستورات ستعطيني التردد والطول الموجي والطاقة الخاصين بموجات الميكروويف


----------



## NewSomeBody (23 يناير 2012)

اشكرك جدا مهندس ماجد على سرعة الرد والتواصل والمساعدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2012)

ستعطيك التردد لكن الطاقة - كل شيء وله طاقة محددة يعطيها تجدها فى الداتا شيت


----------



## NewSomeBody (26 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك مهندس ماجد
تحياتي لك


----------

